# Where can I get a Mantis Shrimp from In the UK (Websites etc)



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Guys

I recently came across some vids of a Mantis Shrimp destroying a crab and have decided I need one 

Does anyone from the UK have one and can you give me advise as to where I can get one (UK shops/UK websites Suppliers etc)

Thanks


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

http://thetropicaltank.co.uk/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=29490

http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/fishforum/f16/

http://www.mantisshrimps.co.uk/


----------



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

crystalview said:


> http://thetropicaltank.co.uk/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=29490
> 
> http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/fishforum/f16/
> 
> http://www.mantisshrimps.co.uk/


Thank you so much


----------



## fabdavee (Aug 24, 2010)

Maidenhead Aquatics in Radyr Cardiff have six Mantis shrimp for sale


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Aren't those the kind that are strong enough to put holes in the sides of tanks?


----------

